# Antique Ford Tractors: Buckley, MI



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted new Youtube video, a feature on some of the cool antique Ford tractors featured at the 2012 Buckley Old Engine Show in Buckely, MI back on August 16-19th:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

I've been up to Buckley before and if I remember, it's quite a big show. Very cool old Fords.


----------

